# Flachland Probleme in und um Itzehoe und Neumünster!



## iz-mtb (31. August 2006)

Moinsen
Vielleich hat einer für mich einen Tip wo ich in und um Itzehoe und Neumünster ein paar schöne Strecken finde!  
Allgemein ist für mich Kreis Steinburg sehr interesand! Denn immer nur durch den Wald fahren macht auf dauer keinen spass!


----------



## John Rico (31. August 2006)

Ich befürchte, dass du bis nach Hamburg kommen mußt um ein paar HM fahren zu können.
Zumindest kenne ich einige aus Richtung Rendsburg, und von denen kennt keiner irgendeine lohnende Strecke da oben.
Ist halt wirklich alles flach, man kann ja wirklich kilometerweit gucken.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (31. August 2006)

Oder in die Holsteinische Schweiz.


----------



## iz-mtb (1. September 2006)

Kann mir denn mal einer eine gute Strecke nene in der Holsteinischen Schweitz bzw ihrgent ein hinweiß wo ich da gut starten kann!

Ich hab auch gehört man soll in Aukrug gut fahren können weiß da einer mehr drüber?


----------



## sunchild (1. September 2006)

Hallo
Ein bisschen kann man auch am Boxberg nähe Neumünster fahren. Reist natürlich mit seinen 77 m nicht so vom Hocker.

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## Th.S16 (2. September 2006)

Ja Moin !!

Auch auf die Gefahr dass ich mich wiederhole:
Die Hüttener Berge + Umland sind mit das beste MTB-Revier in S-H. 
Unsere Feierabendrunde lockt sogar Biker aus KI., HL oder FL. an.
In den Herbst/Wintermonaten wird immer regelmässig am Wochenende gefahren , da kommen dann Touren von 2-4 Std mit 500-1000 HM (laut GPS) zustande. 
Zur Zeit fahren wir nur nach Verabredung ohne festenTermin.
Also , evtl. sieht man sich ja mal........


----------



## Timmö__ (3. September 2006)

Boxberg naturpark aukrug ist schön zu fahren. Ich selbst stehe weniger auf Touren mehr auf Downhill und Freeride, d.h ich lege mir viel selbst an. z.B  wohn ich in Neumünster und bin dort oft im Wald auf Axe wenn du mal mit willst zeig ich dir ein wenig.
Und ich such immer begleiter nach Aukrug und andere schöne Orte.
Also meld dich mal, bzw. antworte einfach mal auf meinen Eintrag!
Bis dann
mfg Timmö


----------



## iz-mtb (3. September 2006)

Kling gut!
Aber ich bin noch so wie soll man sagen ich nenn es mal kampferprobt! Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn ich ein paar Strecken gezeigt bekommt.


----------



## Timmö__ (4. September 2006)

was fährst du denn? Freeride, Downhill oder ehr Tour bzw. cross country?
wenn du lust hast kannst ja meine trails noch ein bischen mit bauen bin über jede helfende hand dankbar ^^


----------



## iz-mtb (4. September 2006)

Ich denk ich währe eher so der cross country typ!
Aber ich bin für allles offen und ich hab nichts dageben mal was neues aus zu probieren!


----------



## Timmö__ (5. September 2006)

dazu braucht man aber auch entsprechende ausrüstung + bike ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iz-mtb (7. September 2006)

Also ich denk was Ausrüstung und Bike an geht bin ich gut ausgerüstet!


----------



## ashtray (7. Juni 2007)

Timmö schrieb:


> Boxberg naturpark aukrug ist schön zu fahren.



So, dann zieh ich diesen Thread mal wieder aus der Versenkung. Kannst du sagen, wie der Boxberg so ist? Lohnt es sich von Kiel dort anzufahren um sich das mal anzusehen? Wäre cool wenn du was dazu sagen könntest.

Gruß


----------



## Timmö__ (11. Juni 2007)

also in kiel selber gibs da bessere strecken. Für ne tour ist der boxberg ganz schön, aber ich war schon länger nicht mehr da, dh freeride mäßig is da nix mehr zu fahren. Ansonsten sind Malente und klein Nordenden meine Favoriten.


----------



## ashtray (12. Juni 2007)

Also, ich war am Samstag mal dort. Persönlich hat es mir sehr gefallen, auch wenn das Gelände rund um den Boxberg recht klein ausfällt. Da ich wie erwähnt aus Kiel bin und mich in der Aukruger Gegend kein Stück auskenne, weis ich nicht inwiefern sich das Waldgebiet noch weiter erstreckt und befahrbar ist.

Das es in Kiel bessere Strecken gibt, kann ich nach meiner bisheringen Spot- und Streckenkenntnis, so nicht unterschreiben. Das Tannenberger Gehölz ist ganz in Ordnung, allerdings sind die Überreste der seinerzeit angelegten Strecke nur in geringem Maße vorhanden. Hast du ein paar konkrete Beispiele?

Gruß


----------



## Timmö__ (12. Juni 2007)

was fährst du überhaupt? Wenn freeride definier auch bitte gleich


----------



## ashtray (12. Juni 2007)

Bin eher so der Tourenfahrer. Geländetechnisch sollte es über den normalen Trail hinausgehen, d.h. mal hier und da ne schnelle verblockte Abfahrt sowie ein steiler verblockter Anstieg wär nicht schlecht. Nach oben hin sind da (abgesehen vom Material) keine Grenzen meinerseits (ausser irgendwelche 3m-Drops oder so ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (13. Juni 2007)

na ja dann müsste dir der boxberg (aukrug) reichen... wenn du von dem lokal unten hochradelst, auf den berg richtung wald links abbiegst und die line in der bodenrinne bis nach unten schaffst, geb ich dir ein bier aus


----------



## ashtray (13. Juni 2007)

Bin das Stück dort auf der rechten Seite runtergefahren, allerdings mit angezogener Handbremse. Muss das demnächst nochmal in akzeptabler Geschwindigkeit ausprobieren.


----------



## Timmö__ (14. Juni 2007)

nene nimm die linke...da kommst wahrscheinlich nich runter 
Bei der rechten kann man gas stehen lassen musst nur auf die teils sehr tiefen schlaglöcher aufpassen. Und wenns ein bischeng eregnet hat ist das tal wien sumpf...


----------



## ashtray (14. Juni 2007)

Kann ich mir denken. Fährst du nur rund um NMS oder auch in Kiel & Umgebung? Wenn ja, wo denn genau?


----------



## Timmö__ (14. Juni 2007)

also bevor das hier in einem chat ausartet, schick mir ne pm. Also ich fahre weniger in kiel, meisten klein nordenden.


----------

